# Is Bo jaxs better than bibby??



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

I think he is lets look at his numbers as a starter this year..
20 points a game..49% from the field 39% from 3; 86% from the stripe.. 4 assits 4 rebounds and almost 2 steals a game..

Bibby who had a career year last year 14.5 points a game ( lower) 45% from the field (lower) 36% from three ( lower) 78% from the stripe (lower) 5 assits (more) 3 rebounds (lower) 1 steal (lower)

Well obviously bibby isnt that great.. hes not nearly worth the money he got paid in the off season.. The one good thing about bibby is hes looks like mini me


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Bibby is better as a floor leader, even though Jackson is a great PG. But Jackson gives them a great scorer off of the bench.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*it doesnt matter whose better*



> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Bibby is better as a floor leader, even though Jackson is a great PG. But Jackson gives them a great scorer off of the bench.


that's a good point. The kings with Bibby to lead the team gel very well with jackson coming off the bench. He is the spark that everyteam in the NBA looks for when seeking a 6th man.


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

Yeah, not sure if Bibby would be as good off the bench as Bobby either. Bobby has alot of energy which is good coming off the bench.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

You can't sit their and compare stats cause Bibby was splitting time with him last year and this year Bobby is getting about all the mins.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Mike Bibby is a much better floor general than Bobby Jackson. It's safe to say if Bibby is on another team, he'll rack up the assist numbers like Andre Miller did in Cleveland. Bibby isn't the scorer Jackson is but he's a high-percentage shooter. When Bibby comes back this year, he's going to have the ball on his hand more often than last year when he was trying to accomodate to the Kings' offense. Jackson will return to the 6th man role where he blossomed. You'll see plenty of Bibby-Jackson backcourt actions.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

IMHO, Bobby is a SG in a PG's body and he has good skills for being a PG, but Bibby is a true PG, meaning he thinks playmaking before he shoots, whereas Bobby thinks shoot first and doesn't possess playmaking abilities like Bibby. Bibby plays better under the <b>pressure of the playoffs (he stepped up when CWebb & Christie did not want to take the big shot or make the big play)</b>and it was his first playoff experience, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Uh, keep dreaming. Not with all-show VC on the team. They probably won't even make the playoffs.

I think Bibby is better than Bobby as a PG. He just doesn't take as many shots as Bobby, so he scores less. When the team needs him to score, though, you bet your behind that he can score.


----------

